# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Spookey box تحديثات :  SPOOKEY V1.2.2.1 Update - Whole World is gonna know! Exclusive Rtas Remove Os6&7

## mohamed73

*Instruction :*
Uninstall old version and delete all spookey folder with manually
then install the new version. 
and after New Spookey version has Installed, do Update Module It's Must !   *Here is Download Link*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *  Caution!!
Dont share your PIN and IMEI ...or Spookey will take it !  Complation of List device which supported RTAS Remove
  Code:
    8100
   8110
   8120
   8130
   8130m
   8200-8220
   8230
   8230m
   8300
   8310
   8320
   8330
   8330m
   8350
   8520
   8530
   8700
   8707
   8800
   8820
   8830
   8830m 
   8900
   8910
   8980
   9000
   9100-9105
   9300
   9315-9320
   9330
   9500
   9520
   9530
   9550
   9630
   9650
   9670
   9700
   9780
   9788
   9800
   9810
   9850
   9860
   9900
   9930
   p9981 
Br,
SpookeyBox*

----------

